# The local Roundabouts



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dukes of Hazard!

https://www.facebook.com/tina.williams.942145/posts/1564596220266025?pnref=story

local hog farmer.

http://www.dglobe.com/news/4350297-update-semi-loaded-hogs-involved-roundabout-rollover


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, watched a lady drive the wrong direction around one at the county seat, maybe she thought she was back home in Japan.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They keep popping up around here....I hate the damn things....try negotiating one with a 1 ton crew cab truck and a 40' gooseneck, I took out some nice new plantings.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> They keep popping up around here....I hate the damn things....try negotiating one with a 1 ton crew cab truck and a 40' gooseneck, I took out some nice new plantings.....


They put one in around here for the first time a couple of years ago. They made the center "island" too high. The big rigs dont want to ride up on the center so they swing wide and make deep ruts just off the edge of the pavement.

The ruts get big, and then some small car comes along, isnt paying attention and gets their outside tire off the asphalt and in the rut. They end up with blown tire/bent rim or a smashed up rocker panel because the car dropped so far in..


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Friend of mine owns a body shop he said he appreciates them!!!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

They're putting them up here too. The idea is ok but the execution is horrible. I despise them with the super b or 53' liner. Bouncing over the inside curb and the outside at the same time sucks. The snow plow guys also say it's a nightmare to clean them up which is pretty regular like today even. Three inches and still coming down.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, they put one in up in Indiana and they had to tear it back out and redo it... was WAY too small for the combines and semis that frequent the area...

I can understand having them in certain places, mostly in towns/cities, where traffic is a nightmare, but OUT IN THE COUNTRY where farm machinery and heavy trucks have to navigate them all the time?? It's crazy.

If they're going to make the things, make them big enough to accommodate the machinery and semis...

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I kinda like em myself, just as long as the other idiots on em do it right, kinda fun actually.

Anyways, been to England numerous times, last time noticed they had removed several roundabouts and replaced with stop lights, the reason our cousin gave was because the roundabouts couldn't handle the increased flow of traffic. Strikes me funny as a country that has had em forever is taking them out because they can't handle the increased volume while here that is the one of the reasons they put em in.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

They are a nightmare to build, from subgrade to paving. Wouldn't mind if I never saw another.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And another truck tipped over yesterday.Milk hauler.

I had to hit my brakes yesterday also when I was in the roundabout a semi entered and I would of got hit by trailer as he went around.A semi takes both lanes as they go around.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Right, ours have signs saying not to enter beside semi trailers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Right, ours have signs saying not to enter beside semi trailers.


Well i was in it already so I had the right of way.Semi entered right lane I was in left,I woulda of been crunched by the trailer as he went around.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.dglobe.com/news/accidents/4356792-tanker-hauling-cream-overturns-worthington-roundabout#.WgWRHxH8ZIc.facebook


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Next thing you know they'll improve it by putting in speed bumps.


----------

